# bottom grass plant for small tank?



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi,

I just got some Hornwort for Guppy's aquarium ... I was surprised when one of the recommended plants was actually available at the pet supermarket. I got big munch so I put some of it away in cup so it doesn't fill up the entire tank (its only 2.5 gallons) and only planted a few stalks in Guppy's aquarium.

It looks lovely and I think he is liking it... not sure yet, he doesn't really like change but he is inspecting it carefully so I think he will get to love it.

I was thinking it would look nice if I could get some kind of ground cover plant, it would add to the zen theme I have going already. Is there a plant you could recommend for that. I saw one (java moss) in the plant guide but it seems very bushy for such a small tank. 

Do you guys have any other suggestions?

Thanks,

Atena


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

Dwarf hair grass 








or micro sword 








or my favorite baby dwarf tears

















I know the baby tears aren't grass but I figured I throw them in their because they look really cool in a tank.


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

The only problem with the plants listed above is that they need intense lighting, which usually a 2.5g cannot provide. 

Java moss would work.


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

Those look very pretty, but I am afraid Micho is right, I don't have a lot of light, I only have one little LED light. I don't want to blind Guppy, I read they don't like a lot of light at all.


----------



## Hadouken441 (Jan 27, 2010)

^^^ where did you read that? I've had so much light in a tank once that it would have blinded a human if you stared at it for more that 2 minutes. My betta did fine and so did all the other animals in there.

If you want carpet plant, its going to cost money. More money than you think so you have to ask yourself if your willing to spend that money for the results.

If you want java moss, just get a hairnet around some rocks with java moss between it and it will outgrow the rock in about 2 months.

heres an example
http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4134/4893573375_b6b92007ec_z.jpg


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

Somewhere on this forum, people say the fish are sensitive to light as their natural environment is muddy rice patties that don't allow much light.

I love that picture, but again, I am afraid that would be too bushy for my little tank. Is there something that grows closer to the rocks?

I am also having an algae problem since I put the plants in so I am not sure what to do next. I hear complete darkness for a week is the best cure. But I am not sure how to accomplish that yet.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Crypt parva or Echinodorus tenellus could possibly be used as a ground-cover plant depending on your light. Most 'grassy' looking plants generally require at least medium light to do well and a nutrient enriched substrate. 

You could tie some java moss down onto slate or some kind of stainless steel mesh and let that carpet. Wouldn't need much light, ferts or maintenance.


----------



## Hadouken441 (Jan 27, 2010)

How much light is over your tank. Dont do darkness thats silly. Youll hurt the plant.

You can do that javamoss rock thing i suggested and just trim in. It grows really slow so its not like you would have to trim it all the time.


----------



## atomicjade (Mar 29, 2012)

I have a planted 2 gallon tank. For the carpet effect I tied down a small mat of riccia fluitans to some mesh, it is a very easy keeping specie. 

Not incredibly easy to see but its behind the italian vals.


----------



## Atena (Apr 29, 2012)

that looks really pretty. what kind of mesh do you use?

Atena


----------

